# 2 year anniversary



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

It will be 2 years on July 25 that my heart kitty, Razzle, died. Not a very happy anniversary. I miss him so much. I want to kiss his wet, rubber nose and belly again. So hard to believe it's been 2 years. Sometimes I wish he could come back in my dreams so I could hold and kiss him.

Although I never thought I would get over his death, I don't cry everyday. I can still imagine him sleeping in the window sill, drinking from the faucet, play fighting with Geets, or his tail going by my chair. God I miss him so much. My other cat, Geets, I think still misses him. They were buddies. He has no one to pick on or lick. He's almost 18 1/2 years Razzle was 17 1/2 years. 

Razzle used to lick Geet's head and rub it. I rub my face on his and purr. He loves it. I think it reminds him of Razzle. I miss you my baby boy.

Kathy

His paw prints are still on my heart. Love you, love you always.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Kathy. It's amazing how much these loving bundles of fur can get deep into your heart and soul. Sending you hugs


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hugs to you. I know this must have been a tough day.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kathy,
They are ALWAYS in our Hearts...♡♡
Hugs and Prayers,
Sharon


----------

